

Pythonic string formatting in Javascript - coderdude
http://davedash.com/2010/11/19/pythonic-string-formatting-in-javascript/

======
igorgue
Well... Python is a little bit better, e.g.:

    
    
      >>> class Person:
      ...     x = "lol"
      ...     y = "right?"
      ... 
      >>> "{0.x} {0.y}".format(Person())
      'lol right?'
    

Also this function: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/610406/javascript-
printf-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/610406/javascript-printf-
string-format/4256130#4256130) adding it to the String objects would be cool
too.

